# Are these yogurts FODMAP friendly?



## Inconceivable

I picked some some Silk Soy Yogurt in vanilla and blueberry and I'm wondering if these are okay.Vanilla:Organic soymilk (filtered water, whole organic soybeans), organic evaporated cane juice, rice starch, dextrose, tricalcium phosphate, natural vanilla flavor, cultured glucose syrup solids, pectin, locust bean gum, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), yogurt cultures (L. bulgaricus, S. thermophilus, L. acidophilus, B. bifidum, L. casei, L. rhamnosus). Blueberry:Organic soymilk, (filtered water, whole organic soybeans), organic evaporated cane juice, rice starch, blueberries, dextrose, natural flavors, tricalcium phosphate, cultured glucose syrup solids, citric acid, pectin, locust bean gum, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), fruit and vegetable juice (for color), yogurt cultures (L. bulgaricus, S. thermophilus, L. acidophilus, B. bifidum, L. casei, L. rhamnosus).


----------



## Korga

Hmmm, here would be what might be problematic:Tricalcium Phosphate is basically soap, which can be irritating to the digestive system.The Locust bean gum would contain FODMAPS, and some people are very sensitive to it (same with Gaur Gum)Dextrose and all sugars ending in 'ose' I believe are FODMAP foods, and would be the biggest problem.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Not all sugars (and every sugar ends in -ose) are a problem Dextrose also known as Glucose is OK as is sucrose and usually maple syrup.Glucose/Dextrose is probably the least problematic -ose there can be. Fructose is the -ose that is the big problem, not all sugars.


----------



## c1aire

"fruit and vegetable juice for colour" could be a problem in the second one since it doesn't actually say which fruits/vegs are used.....


----------



## Inconceivable

I'm wondering about Lactaid brand lactose free yogurt.cultured pasteurized grade A nonfat milk, sugar, water, modified food starch, whey protein concentrate, vanilla extract, natural flavor, carrageenan, lactase enzyme*, pectin, potassium sorbate (preservative), caramel color, citric acid, vitamin A palmitate, vitamin D3. I have a feeling it's not acceptable.


----------



## tigerlily211

First of all, I thought soy products were not FODMAP friendly. (I'm new....could be wrong.)For the Lactaid yogurt, in Patsy Catsos' book she indicates that "whey protein concentrate" is not allowed but "whey protein isolate" is okay.I'm not sure if that has changed, but that's what's in her book anyway.


----------



## tigerlily211

One more thing...I forgot....Have you tried the Green Valley lactose free yogurt? It was on a brand-name list of low FODMAP diet friendly products.


----------



## leeniepie

the lactaid yoghurt depends how much lactose is left in it after the lactase enzyme has been added. if its certified as lactose free, then it should be ok. soya yoghurt depends if you can tollerate soya. i wasnt allowed to have any soy products at all in the first 2 months till i had seen how i reacted to the low FODMAP diet, and then it was one of my re-introduction challenges.


----------



## KJL

What's confusing is in the low-fodmap food list, it says in the 'good' section Soya milk is fine (as well as lactose free yogurts - so wouldn't that be soya yogurts that are lactose free). So I guess that is now allowed and maybe not, as it was said above that soya isn't allowed at all!


----------



## Dr Dani MD

Also make sure soy isn't a trigger for you--it can be for some people!Dr. Dani


Inconceivable said:


> I picked some some Silk Soy Yogurt in vanilla and blueberry and I'm wondering if these are okay.Vanilla:Organic soymilk (filtered water, whole organic soybeans), organic evaporated cane juice, rice starch, dextrose, tricalcium phosphate, natural vanilla flavor, cultured glucose syrup solids, pectin, locust bean gum, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), yogurt cultures (L. bulgaricus, S. thermophilus, L. acidophilus, B. bifidum, L. casei, L. rhamnosus). Blueberry:Organic soymilk, (filtered water, whole organic soybeans), organic evaporated cane juice, rice starch, blueberries, dextrose, natural flavors, tricalcium phosphate, cultured glucose syrup solids, citric acid, pectin, locust bean gum, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), fruit and vegetable juice (for color), yogurt cultures (L. bulgaricus, S. thermophilus, L. acidophilus, B. bifidum, L. casei, L. rhamnosus).


----------



## KJL

I'm doing fine on soya yogurts, and I've read on another thread on here that soya (bean) and coconut (milk) are on the allowed lists now anyway


----------



## dunernin

I purchased a pack of Tesco 'Free From' Soya alternative to dairy yoghurt today and now not sure if its FODMAP friendly.

Ingredients: Soya Base 78%(Water, hulled soya Beans (10%)) Sugar,Thickeners (Pectin, Locust Bean Gum), Flavouring,Concentrated Lemon Juice), Calcium Phosphate, Bacterial Cultures.

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## ishylynn

I have trouble with all commercial yogurts, I think because of carageenen and the gums. Been considering making my own from homemade almond/chia milk.


----------

